# Dell XPS 710 power supply



## desitdt (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi i was jsut given a dell xps 710 computer that has had everything but the motherboard and power supply taken out (stuff has failed to many times). Im basicly wanting to know what i can do to check and see if the power supply is any good or if i should just trash the whole tower. Any help would be awsome, thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you have a reason to keep the PSU? Brand & Model? If it's a Dell PSU I'd dispose of it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a proprietary PSU and will only work with a XPS 700 series motherboard, if like most of them the board failed and the previous owner built a new PC using the serviceable parts.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

As Tyree has already stated, you should just rid yourself of the Dell PSU.

If you feel you need to know whether it functions you can follow the pinout in the attached pic.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It has two motherboard connectors a 24 pin and a 20 pin the color code is also different.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps710/en/SM_EN/techov1.htm#wp1060771

The Board is a BTX form factor a standard ATX board will not fit in the case hence the case is trash also.


----------



## desitdt (Nov 17, 2010)

The only reason i want to know if they work is to sell it on ebay. The power supplies on this model honestly are crap yet some people, like my parents who owned this before, are reluctant to buy a new computer and would rather pay $60 for a new proprietary psu.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can tell if it starts but you won't be able to place it under a load test without a working system.


----------

